# PVC Sprinkler Leak at T Joint



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

No, nothing short of replacing the joint will solve the leak, unless you believe the TV ads for some kind of miracle putty. However, there is an excellent fitting for only a couple of dollars. It is called an EZ span T. EZ span makes couplings that extend with an O-ring for replacing inline leaks. Simply push the ends toward the center about 1 1/2 inches (in a closed position if you will), measure how much you need to cut out of the damaged pipe then glue and extend the ends of the EZ span over the old pipe somewhat like an old fashioned radio antenna. A couple of years ago they came out with these Ts and they are a lifesaver for repairs at a T in the middle of a run.

BTW- they are only a couple of dollars, maybe three.


----------



## D2D2 (Aug 23, 2010)

downunder said:


> No, nothing short of replacing the joint will solve the leak, unless you believe the TV ads for some kind of miracle putty. However, there is an excellent fitting for only a couple of dollars. It is called an EZ span T. EZ span makes couplings that extend with an O-ring for replacing inline leaks. Simply push the ends toward the center about 1 1/2 inches (in a closed position if you will), measure how much you need to cut out of the damaged pipe then glue and extend the ends of the EZ span over the old pipe somewhat like an old fashioned radio antenna. A couple of years ago they came out with these Ts and they are a lifesaver for repairs at a T in the middle of a run.
> 
> BTW- they are only a couple of dollars, maybe three.


Thank you for your response. Do you know where I could locate this EZ Span Tee online? I've tried searching Google but all I've seen is the EZ Span coupler.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, don't know about an online source. Any plumbing supply near you should have one but might not find one at the big box stores.


----------

